# live bird training



## george (Aug 7, 2010)

I took my 6 month old pup out the other day for the first time with live birds. I have some pigeons that I clipped wings (haven't been able to get a hold of homers yet). I planted them in a few locations. George does a great job finding them and sniffing them out, but the pointing is not there at all. He knows how to point and does it all the time in my backyard at pretty much anything that moves so it's frustrating that he's not doing it when he's supposed to. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem or has any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

George

If you are dizzing the pigeons and planting them, that may be about as much as you can expect. 
Dogs begin to point based on either foot, or wind scent. It may be that George is just sort of walking into scent with no pre warning of the bird and is reacting to the sudden scent.
He's only 6 months old, so no worried. He'll get it.


----------

